# got one



## sharkchief (Feb 23, 2006)

Had got a good one on vacation this year.


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice pics, looks like you had a great vacation.


----------



## sharkchief (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes it was alot of fun to be a beach bum for 3 days.


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice!Thanks for the report and pics!


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice shark and HUGE YFT (yellow fin trash) they fight good tho!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice catches!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

nice clean water .


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Makes my arms sore just looking at that jack!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

great pics and nice fish... 3 days on the beach is hard to beat!


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

NICE, thanks for the report and pics


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Sweet , gotta love it !


----------



## San Martian (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice report and pics. Thats a great lookin trailer set up, do you mind posting some more pics of it?


----------

